# I'm opening a Screen Printing Shop (Do's & Don'ts?)



## EthanLLK (May 26, 2009)

I'm opening up a screen printing shop and I was wondering if I could get some input on do's and don'ts? Im sure there are some things that people would have done differently if that could do it again so please let me know so I don't make the same mistakes.
THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!!!!!


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

EthanLLK said:


> I'm opening up a screen printing shop and I was wondering if I could get some input on do's and don'ts? Im sure there are some things that people would have done differently if that could do it again so please let me know so I don't make the same mistakes.
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!!!!!


Don't overspend. Don't think you'll make money quickly. Don't give up. Do charge market prices, Don't lowball.


----------



## EthanLLK (May 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot! I'm looking right now for an upgrade in my press. I had a 6 color/2 station table top that I learned on and finding the right new press (6 color/4 station or 6/6) will hopefully work out. I'm trying to find one used to help cut costs a bit. Any suggestions? I'm looking at a workhorse mach series 6/6 and a vastex v2000hd 6/6 right now used. Any advice on which is better? The vastex will cost me about $800 more.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

DON'T start in a big location without existing business unless you have a solid business plan and LOTS of capital.

DON'T take on more work than you are comfortable with at any given time. It's nice to get work in the shop, but if you have a panic attack when you realize you're out of supplies or time and have orders to complete, it's not worth it.

DO overstock on cleaning supplies, ink and tools. You never know when you'll need them, and you'll be glad you ordered extra.

DO keep in constant contact with your customers throughout the job. If you don't have time to do this yourself, hire someone to take care of customer concerns, questions and to update them on their orders.

DO keep lists. Task lists, supply lists, customer lists, to-do lists, etc. make work much easier when you're having the aforementioned panic attack.

DON'T get discouraged. There will be a point that the novelty of owning a shop wears off and you get burned out. It will pass, but you need to LET it pass. Don't get hung up on your doubts or frustrations, just let them happen, deal with them as they come and learn from them. Eventually you'll look back on those times and realize how much you've learned to deal with stressful situations.

DO keep learning. Read all you can about this industry, emerging technologies and print methods. Expand to other services if and when you can. Go to trade shows, printing seminars and business classes/meetings. Every experience that you have in this business will prepare you for the next step - learn what you can, when you can, and keep moving forward.


----------



## EthanLLK (May 26, 2009)

Thank you for the list of do's and don'ts!!! VERY HELPFUL!!!!


----------



## Expedien (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow Pwear that was an awesome response. Another recommendation I would give is to help others by using this forum. There have been so many questions I've had answered because others are willing to share what they have learned over their time in the industry. We can help each other succeed, Zig Ziglar said, "You will get all you want in life if you help enough other people get what they want"


----------



## EthanLLK (May 26, 2009)

Couldn't agree more with you!!


----------



## CenCoastDesigns (Feb 11, 2009)

My best piece of advice is to not expect this to become a part of your income for a while. Treat it like a hobby and take it slow. Be professional, but don't expect to get any money back for a bit. It will definitely ease your mind. 

I would say to think of it like this: You can buy all the tools, utensils and equipment, but if you have never cooked before, you wouldn't open up a restaurant right away would you? No. You would start out preparing meals for your friends and family, and if Thanksgiving dinner was approaching, you could drop everything and get it done. Before you know it, the meals you were making in the beginning that you were probably proud of will be somewhat embarrassing, and you will realize the errors you were making. You will develop a finer taste for the little things that most people wouldn't notice, but make a difference. Then you will become a master of your craft and feel confident performing most orders.

I think if you look at it like this, you will be successful, but if you look at it any other way, you will end up like all of the other people selling their equipment within a few months on craigslist.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Save up for slow months. We had our best month ever in October, and the last few months of the year are usually dead for us. The new orders are already down to a trickle this past week.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> Save up for slow months. We had our best month ever in October, and the last few months of the year are usually dead for us. The new orders are already down to a trickle this past week.


Same happened to us. August and beginning of October were outstanding record breakers then the week before Halloween and the orders stopped. Slow as heck right now and I'm sure it'll be like that throughout winter, plus I think a lot of shops are lowballing to survive the winter+economy.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Ethan, 

Good luck to you in business! I think you got a LOT of good sound advice from the pros above. I agree w/Joseph regarding sharing your knowledge & helping others! You will be blessed 10 fold when you bless others. Also, thanks Henry & Justin for the advice during the slow months. I didn't realize that since I'm fairly new to this. Thanks again ALL for sharing!


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

A few things that set me apart from my competitors is;

1.) Guarantee your work. There will be times when you screw up an order and the customer will be unhappy. Replace the shirt or give them their money back. If you don't that customer will tell every one they come in contact with that you screwed up their shirts and you will lose more than the initial money you spent on replacing the shirt.

2.) Guarantee you delivery time. If they are expecting to pick up their order on thursday have it ready thursday morning. No excuses. 

3.) Never quit learning. I have been doing this for 15 years and am still learning every chance I get. There will all ways be a printer better than you but that does not mean you should not give up. 

4.) Don't knock your competitors in front of you customers. It looks bad on you not them. Talk about your strengths and know what you strengths are (along with your weaknesses). If you can't do what their asking for find someone who can and contract it out to them. Then learn how to do it. 

5.) Have a human answer the phone. Not a machine. Email and voice are nice bit not very personal. Build a relationship with your customers you will keep them that way. Price and quality are second to the service and relationship you have with with customers.

6.) Buy quality equipment. It may cost more but you get what you pay for. Your asking your customers to buy quality, you should do the same.

7.) Your best advertisement is a happy customer. 

Good luck


----------



## igs1070 (May 28, 2008)

All good advice given above.

My recommendation is that you purchase a good film output device and invest in a good exposure unit. Do your homework...

A good screen will give you a good print.

Checkout the Epson printers for film.
Epson 1400
Epson 1900
Epson 4880

Will also need to purchase a RIP program.
Suggest Accurip.

Exposure units: Amergraph, Workhorse, Nuarc
1K and higher.

Good Luck...


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

50% down on all jobs!!!!


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

mrvixx said:


> 50% down on all jobs!!!!


+1, this will save so much headache. At least if the customer doesn't come back for the order, you've covered your costs.


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

Don't buy anything until you have a solid business plan. Most people skip this step, but sooner than later, you need to have a plan. As has been said a MILLION times before, failing to plan is planning to fail.

The business plan should be the most exciting part of the business, because you're literally creating and defining the future of your business. It doesn't always have to be extremely formal, but the most accurate and detailed it is, the easier it will be for you to execute your plan.

DON'T BE AN ISLAND
Make friends with other shops. You need to know who you can go to when you run into an odd problem, or an order you may not be able to handle. On the other side, they'll be able to shoot you some jobs from time to time as well. 

Have a solid production system in place before going crazy with advertising and marketing. 

Have a consultant come into your shop and help you organize/optimize and become increasingly efficient. The big shops do...


----------

